
How we continuously test all API releases - creichert
https://assertible.com/blog/test-every-single-api-deployment
======
creichert
I wrote this post to explain how we automate post-deploy tests to validate all
deployments of our API to staging and production branches.

The cool bit is that we use GitHub status checks to get tests results directly
on our apps pull requests: [https://s3-us-
west-2.amazonaws.com/assertible/blog/assertibl...](https://s3-us-
west-2.amazonaws.com/assertible/blog/assertible-github-status-check.png)

